# T5 Supplies



## pawslover (Feb 22, 2006)

I have several 30" tanks (20Ls and 29s) and would like to retrofit some of the T8/T12 fixtures to T5, but I'm having a hard time finding supplies for that size. See 18W bulbs fairly often, but having a hard time with the reflector and ballast. I have also found some ready made 30" fixtures in T5, but would rather retrofit what I have. Any links or pointers in the right direction appreciated.


----------



## agentgreen (Oct 1, 2007)

Tagging along for this one, as I'm in the same predicament. 

Have a 30" T8 fixture with an 18W bulb in it just dying to be converted to T5...


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5...t_Reflector_for_1-24W_Bulb_by_Sunlight_Supply


----------



## pawslover (Feb 22, 2006)

I had looked at those, but the reflector is only 19". Since the fixture is 30", seems like a lot of wasted space?


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

well if you didnt know, T5's only come in 24" or 36", obviously the 36" wont work so your stuck with a 24" bulb in a 30" tank. I was a little surprised by that length they gave also, but it may be correct? EDIT: actualy the 24" bulbs appear to be ~22" long from the specs on that sight, which would be about right as all bulbs are a little shorter than the mentioned spec(like 48" bulbs are not truly 48").


----------



## pawslover (Feb 22, 2006)

I was planning to go with T5 18W which looks just about perfect at 29"

https://www.petstore.com/ps_ViewItem-idProduct-ES58590.html

If I could just find the other parts to fit ;-)


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

SpeedEuphoria said:


> well if you didnt know, T5's only come in 24" or 36", obviously the 36" wont work so your stuck with a 24" bulb in a 30" tank. I was a little surprised by that length they gave also, but it may be correct? EDIT: actualy the 24" bulbs appear to be ~22" long from the specs on that sight, which would be about right as all bulbs are a little shorter than the mentioned spec(like 48" bulbs are not truly 48").


exactly, which is why you can do a DIY project with the 39W bulb on this 30" tank with only 2 inches of overhang on each side. you wont have much spill off because about the last inch and a half is the connecting pins and the part of the bulb that doesnt put off light. if you do it right you will have almost no spill off and if you put a bottom cover on the end 2 inches that hang off the 30" long tank then you will have no spill off.

im seriously thinking about doing this on my 29G.

btw, the giesemann T5HO are way better than that light that you linked pawslover.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

pawslover said:


> I was planning to go with T5 18W which looks just about perfect at 29"
> 
> If I could just find the other parts to fit ;-)


Right thats T5NO, not HO, which I'm not sure you will be able to find anyone selling a reflector for. So buy the Coralife fixture(cheap as building your own).

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30


----------



## pawslover (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm planning to stick with low tech. Better to get T5NO than T5HO?


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

IMO yes b/c its the best lighting coverage for a 30" tank, that coralife fixture is just fine and the only one with 30" bulbs. 

If you ever want to get CO2 and higher tech then just buy another fixture to double your light and your set.


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

SpeedEuphoria said:


> IMO yes b/c its the best lighting coverage for a 30" tank, that coralife fixture is just fine and the only one with 30" bulbs.
> 
> If you ever want to get CO2 and higher tech then just buy another fixture to double your light and your set.


I agree completely. I have used one of those fixtures for my 20Long as a low tech tank. I'm switching to a 29g with injected CO2 and EI ferts, and I bought a second fixture to raise the lighting. This will also give better coverage since I can spread the fixtures apart so ensure the front and back are well lit.

I also have a 75g high tech tank with a TEK fixture with giesemann T5HO bulbs. Great fixture and lighting! But it costs. And as mentioned, they don't make a 30" size.

Given all that, if someone wanted to continue to retrofit their current fixture, instead of using the TEK 17" reflector, you can probably get the 31" reflector and cut it down to size. It's only a $1 more:

http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5...t_Reflector_for_1-39W_Bulb_by_Sunlight_Supply


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I also felt the 24" bulb 30" tank pain so I am making an Orbit/Aqualight T5/SLR hybrid. :tea: I have all the stuff just looking for the time. It is very similar to my other modified Orbits I will post more asap.

Another shopper from Reefgeek.com...


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Aug 19, 2008)

Try Ballast wise . com for the ballast. I have purchased from them and they are good.
www.ballastwise.com

You can also go to wwwquickpets.com for the endcaps and standoffs.

You could also get the ballast from quick pets but ballast wise is cheaper.

Reflector you are on your own. Quick pets has them but either in 24" or 36" not 30".

You can get a T5 HO ballast from Ballastwise for $19.99 that will run 2 bulbs up to 39 watts each.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pawslover (Feb 22, 2006)

Any thoughts on which is better, Current Nova or Coralife?

Current Nova

Coralife


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

+1 for Reefgeek. If you're local, you can drop buy and pick it up directly and save a bit on shipping. This helps with the oversized items.


----------



## sheeters (Oct 17, 2008)

Tagging along. Great thread.


----------

